# Eject external hard drive



## al2cane (Sep 3, 2007)

I have an external hard drive, (Western Digital, 120gb, reformatted as NTFS) that I use regularly, switching between XP, vista, and Ubuntu. There was already quite a bit of data on it prior to the Ubuntu install, so installed the NTFS configuration tool, in order to get write access to it without reformatting it. 

This isn't a problem so much as an annoyance, but when I safely remove it in Ubuntu, it's almost immediately remounted again, as if I unplugged it and quickly plugged it back in again. Normal USB flash drives eject properly. Can anyone suggest a proper permanent solution?


----------

